# rumors to ISC?



## dasuper1 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a Droid thunderbolt, rooted and using infected rom with 3.5 since. Love it, no problems. I'm wondering when ISC will be released? Try the liquid ROMs, very fast, but poor battery life, and my data and wifi kept cutting in and out. Also, have the Rezound battery in. Getting a day and a half out of it with normal use, and the battery gauge works fine as well.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

1, you have an HTC thunderbolt, it is not a Droid. Droid is only for specific ANDROID phones on verizon.

2 ICS will most likely not be released officially for the thunderbolt. however, Twisted Umbrella has made some progress on his Custom ICS Builds. still no cell service or mobile data (wifi working) but he, and some others (liquid included) are making progress on the builds. stick around and you wont miss the first official thunderbolt ICS build.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> 1, you have an HTC thunderbolt, it is not a Droid. Droid is only for specific ANDROID phones on verizon.
> 
> 2 ICS will most likely not be released officially for the thunderbolt. however, Twisted Umbrella has made some progress on his Custom ICS Builds. still no cell service or mobile data (wifi working) but he, and some others (liquid included) are making progress on the builds. stick around and you wont miss the first official thunderbolt ICS build.


I heard somewhere that HTC did confirm we were getting ICS. It probably won't be until after their top lineup is updated though. Probably around summer 2012.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm guessing we're on their 2013 schedule, on this red headed step child of a phone...lol! I haven't seen them say TB would get it, but if they did, I'm sure they'll come out later and say we're eol and aren't capable of running it. In reality, it may not be capable of running the BLOATED SENSE they put on it (according to their devs anyway), but it's just an excuse for them to not update one of their 40 devices  I personally run aosp anyway, so I don't really care...


----------



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> 1, you have an HTC thunderbolt, it is not a Droid. Droid is only for specific ANDROID phones on verizon.
> 
> 2 ICS will most likely not be released officially for the thunderbolt. however, Twisted Umbrella has made some progress on his Custom ICS Builds. still no cell service or mobile data (wifi working) but he, and some others (liquid included) are making progress on the builds. stick around and you wont miss the first official thunderbolt ICS build.


Hey its his phone he can call it what he wants, if he wants to call it Lucy then leave the Guy alone


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a potato thunderstorm. I hope htc does leak out ics soon, remember how early GB was leaked?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

The thunderbolt should have had gingerbread when released.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

I heard the Droid Eris is getting ics also guys. But seriously this phone is eoled don't expect ics unless twisted gets it running. Also this phone according to HTC can't run sense3.x and above so what are they going to do throw sense 2.1 on top of ics. I don't think they would do that


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

thedio said:


> The thunderbolt should have had gingerbread when released.


Why?

And I mean that about three different ways.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> I heard the Droid Eris is getting ics also guys. But seriously this phone is eoled don't expect ics unless twisted gets it running. Also this phone according to HTC can't run sense3.x and above so what are they going to do throw sense 2.1 on top of ics. I don't think they would do that


I wasn't aware that the TB was officially EoL. Can anyone confirm that with a press-release? As for Sense. I also run AOSP ROMs only, and I have heard that CM9 is expected to come to the TB with official support. And, if that's the case, I couldn't care less about what hTC says.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

HalosGhost said:


> I wasn't aware that the TB was officially EoL. Can anyone confirm that with a press-release? As for Sense. I also run AOSP ROMs only, and I have heard that CM9 is expected to come to the TB with official support. And, if that's the case, I couldn't care less about what hTC says.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


EOL is close no date but I don't think any one will dispute the fact the EOL date will be sometime in late winter early spring. Most phones don't make it much past their first bday if at all


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> EOL is close no date but I don't think any one will dispute the fact the EOL date will be sometime in late winter early spring. Most phones don't make it much past their first bday if at all


So first it IS EOL and "now" it's going to be EOLed in a "couple of months"? You're wrong. The phone will sit at $99 for a while before it's EOLed. The EVO was released in 6/2010 and killed in September/October of this year. That's about 15 - 16 months. There's no way the TB will be killed in less than a year.


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

The Tbolt is like a fat kid in dodgeball. always picked last for everything.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

yeah, i did hear a rumor on one of the forums that this guy got an email from HTC about the thunderbolt getting ICS. i wouldn't hold my breath though.

TB is not EOL, i dont really expect it to be until middle 2012, it would be a great "low end" 4g phone for verizon.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

skinien said:


> So first it IS EOL and "now" it's going to be EOLed in a "couple of months"? You're wrong. The phone will sit at 99 for a while before it's EOLed. The EVO was released in 6/2010 and killed in September/October of this year. That's about 15 - 16 months. There's no way the TB will be killed in less than a year.


Bahaha Sprint is not Verizon name me a android phone Verizon has kept over a year. Apples and oranges my friend. Verizon is all about moving you on to the latest greatest and most expensive. EOL IS coming


----------

